# The best of both worlds



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Panasonic tx-p50vt20e
Panasonic BD player DMP BD65 zwart
Dune D1

Marantz AV 8003 pre
Marantz MM 8003 (surround).
2 x Denon POA 6600 for stereo.

2 x JL audio 13W3V3 / Inuke 3000dsp

1 x JL audio 13W3V3 bandpass/moviesubwoofer DIY- 1 x Hypex DS4. 


4 x Onix Ref mk2 and matching center

2 x 30 cm front midwoofer,s DIY - dsp 80-400 hz.


Build of the subwoofers:

https://www.hometheatershack.com/fo...-box-best-one-world.html#/topics/66159?page=5



http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...w3v3-4-4th-order-bandpass-best-one-world.html


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Both worlds as in being used for HT and 2 channel listening?


----------

